# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Объявление в лифте

## Irina

*Объявление в лифте*

«Уважаемые жильцы и гости. Просьба не сорить в лифте. 12.01.2007 г. Администрация»

Чуть ниже – фломастером:
«Простите, прочитал объявление уже после того как отлил. 12.01.2007 15-30. Петя»

«Петя, ты мудак. Более того – ты мудак в пятом поколении. А поскольку ты тупой, объясню проще – и папа твой был мудак, и дедушка, и прадедушка, и так далее по генеалогическому древу.»

«Что вы, что вы? Был бы мой папа мудак – он бы тоже жил в этом подъезде. С удовольствием отлил опять в вашем лифте. И бросил фантик от конфеты - это вам за папу. И пачку сигарет тоже – это за дедушку. Петя.»

«Господа, к кому приходит этот сцыкун?»

«К вашей дочке, разумеется. Какая еще дура станет общаться с этим олигофреном?»

«Кто это написал? Подпишись, раз такой смелый.»

«гыгыг. Ваша жена это написала. Умная женщина, склонная к спокойному анализу ситуации. В отличие от остальных членов семьи.»

«Я же найду тебя, мразь. Найду и убью.Дал же бог соседей, а..»

«Господа, полно вам ссориться. Я ко всем вашим дочкам хожу и повсюду принимают с радостью. С уважением, Петя.
ПС: Уважаемая администрация, почему в лифте нет туалетной бумаги? Что за пренебрежение к гостям подъезда? Неужели жильцам так трудно скинуться на туалетную бумагу?»

«Скажите, Петр, а это не вы выкрутили лампочку в лифте, выломав защитную сетку? Ваш почерк ведь. Успокойте меня, подтвердите, что, кроме вас, к нам ни один мудак не заходит.»

«О чем вы говорите, а? Вы у себя в уборной лампочки тырите? Вот и я нет. К тому же, если я выкручу лампочку, как вы сможете прочесь и уяснить для себя, что рэп – это круто, что Лена – шалава, что Спартак – Чемпион? Для кого я это пишу на стенах? Так что нечего мне приписывать лишнего. Это просто в обычаях жителей этого подъезда – тырить у самих себя. Вы думаете когда у кого-то из вашего подъезда перегорает лампочка, он за лампочкой бежит в соседний подъезд, а не в лифт или на чужую лестничную площадку? Глупость какая! А, впрочем, чему я удивляюсь-то? Контингент в подъезде вполне себе соответствующий любой глупости. Петр.
ПС: Администрация, вы не могли бы подклеить к объявлению еще один лист бумаги? Негде же писать! Чем вы там занимаетесь в конце концов?»

На новом листе

«Господа! А ведь этот мерзкий заморыш в чем-то прав. В подъезде, по видимости, завелись крысы. Предупреждаю сразу: изловлю – сделаю инвалидом. Чтоб без обид потом было.»

«Я же говорил! Какой-то гадюшник.. Все готовы друг друга убить за лампочку. Тьфу.. Отлил в лифте без удовольствия уже. Петя.»

«Петя, передайте своей маме, что те сексуальные услуги, что она предоставляет на вокзале, не стоят даже тех мизерных денег, что она за них просит. Папе передайте тоже самое. Или, если не уверены кто из этих мужчин, живущих у вас дома, ваш папа – передайте это им всем сразу. Администрация.»

«А вот за такое можно и ответить по всей строгости понятий. Петя.»

«А ты стрелу забей, сцыкло. Администрация»

«Ага. Так я вам и дался на слаб.....»

«Господа, Петр не смог дописать последнее сообщение, поскольку был пойман на месте преступления, нещадно бит и в данный момент , по решению суда занимается ремонтом нашего подъезда. Всю эту переписку оставляем в назидание остальным Петеподобным. Ура, господа! Администрация.
ПС. Какая сволочь опять стырила лампочку?»

----------


## Sanych

Прочёл всё. Посмеялись всей семьёй

----------


## BiZ111

)))))))))))) класс!!!))))

----------

